# El-cheapo easy midrange/fullrange dashboard enclosures - no fiberglass!



## S3T (Sep 21, 2008)

*El-cheapo easy midrange/fullrange dashboard enclosures - no fiberglass! (56k warning)*

Fiberglass is too hard to deal with/messy for me, so woodwork too, so i thought of going platic/plexiglass way.

So i bought some cheap plexiglass food containers to suit diameter of my drivers, and then... folow the pics 


Food container... 1$ for each. I've bought 4 of these for experiments.










Then i heated the corner of the container firmly until i saw it loosing it's shape - then i just squished it on the table.


















Then let's form the edge where we'll stick the speaker - heat some 2" of edge, and then squish it inside, then go on for next 2".
When you finish squishing the edge inside - just heat-up whole edge and firmly squish it into the table to sraighten/flatten the edge for better speaker placement.


























Then goes the paint job. I'm not a big fan of paint jobs as i never archieved decent results... Not this time - it's impossible to ruin it ))
Because we paint the enclosure from inside! I applied some 5-7 layers of paint because it was too old and cheap and it ate the plexiglass and came off every time... I applied the paint over and over again until i got beautiful black enclosure with thick plexiglass finish 


































To be continued...


Sory for my english  hhh 
A picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## S3T (Sep 21, 2008)

...
It's padding time! I've got some thick fabric and sticked it to not-yet-dried paint (yes, i'm too impatient ). it sticked like a charm 


























Then i filled the enclosure with addidional stuffing not shown here and...








Voila!!!


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

A pretty innovative idea. How will you secure the speaker to the plexi?

Matt


----------



## S3T (Sep 21, 2008)

el_chupo_ said:


> A pretty innovative idea. How will you secure the speaker to the plexi?
> 
> Matt


Already glued them with epoxy  Hopefully they wont fall off... 
I used it to glue some fighter jets at my military service...



Hm... i need some sexy hex head screws for decor


----------



## katsooba (Jun 29, 2008)

i cannot believe you wrote "hhh" on a foreign forum


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow great idea here.
Dont forget to show the final pics of them mounted in.
And you're going to squeeze the wires in/out right ? drill?


----------



## S3T (Sep 21, 2008)

katsooba said:


> i cannot believe your wrote "hhh" on a foreign forum


Well... it's pretty common on russian/israeli forums, so why not use it here too?  globalisation is coming.

/* for those who don't know, hhh means ha ha ha  */



theRESONANCE said:


> Wow great idea here.
> Dont forget to show the final pics of them mounted in.
> And you're going to squeeze the wires in/out right ? drill?


Done it too... A bit ghetto style... I heated up one spot underneath the box with lighter and then just poked it with ...hm... scissors 
After i fed the wire inside i just glued the hole with epoxy.

Pics will come when i'll get the rest of the puzzle i've ordered (some 8" midbasses on parcel shelf and basshakers on seats). + 10ch amp + carpc + screen + gps + well it's already enough  Till then i don't have even stock radio in the dash, just the music of engine and whisper of wind...


----------



## katsooba (Jun 29, 2008)

i know what "hhh" means, look at my location 

arent you the same s3t from CF ?


----------



## S3T (Sep 21, 2008)

katsooba said:


> i know what "hhh" means, look at my location


I wrote it for those who don't know 



katsooba said:


> arent you the same s3t from CF ?


Well i haven't yet posted anything there if you mean carsforum.co.il. otherwise i'm not the one s3t you are talking about...


Let's not abuse this forum with our national chitchat  It may be harmful for other members while being regular for us


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

I had very good results covering all the inner walls with non hardening clay.
You will end up with a very solid enclosure. Just my two cents/


----------



## backotruck (Jul 18, 2008)

You Israelis always have great DIY tips! My friend Ofir can build a house probably out of Popsicle sticks! It'll pass code too!


----------



## boogiem0nst3r (Aug 24, 2008)

hey, so how did you mount this enclosure/speaker to the car?


----------



## armed (Mar 13, 2008)

velcro should work? mmm?
maybe


----------

